# Invention: Mechanical Release for any shooting style



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Towards the end of my vacation, here is one more invention from my sketchbook.

A release that will revolutionize the butterfly shooting style but also be useful for any other style.

The device has a 360 degree rotating, self centering lock head that allows you to draw out as far as you like without twisting your wrist.

This way the biggest drawback of the butterfly shooting is eliminated, the cumbersome pouch gripping that limits you in terms if band strength.

Thorsten showed us what a 5 kg (11 lbs) draw can do in a butterfly setup, now imagine what a 15 kg draw will achieve...

My design can be made without welding, mostly from wood and a few hardware store items. I plan on doing a how to video.

What do you think?

Jörg


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Towards the end of my vacation, here is one more invention from my sketchbook.
> 
> A release that will revolutionize the butterfly shooting style but also be useful for any other style.
> 
> ...


I say if it works, use it. I can't shoot butterfly at all, if this helps/aids in technique, I'd use it too. It doesn't seem like cheating to me as the style is so difficult. I wonder how noisy it would be, however, and this might be a limiting factor for hunters. If you can build it yourself, that's even more practical and you might be able to work the bug out(if there even is one).


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Joergs, no fair, I was thinking of an almost identical release for my slingshot rifle. It did not rotate though. I guess that great minds might go down the same path. -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks really ingenious Joerg!!!! I would certainly give it a go. Butterfly style has not really bothered my wrist, but my heaviest Butterfly Band is 14lbs. pull. It's no problem at all, but above that I think it would be. I know that some people have wrist problems and this might even keep wrist and grip problems from developing.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the idea also, especially to help those who might really need the help, because of their health, to shoot with comfort.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm seeing some good thought process here (considering the source all I can say is "go figure?") . After forcing my arms apart into full butterfly position....







I see a gainer too. Build it and they will come...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm brand new to this site, for an online presence I've mainly been into designing grip strength devices and such for which a few can be seen at http://www.davidhorne-gripmaster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=47 ... and I really like your slingshot pouch release idea... but let me suggest using a thumb activated trigger instead... Like the one pictured.

"B" slides into "A"... then the rotating top mechanism goes on.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The thumb activated trigger was really a part of my original plan, did that not come over?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

joerg, when i first looked at the design it looked like you would use your pointer finger for the release. but the only thing i would have to say about bills design is there is nothing that would grip the pouch.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Joeg,

No I didn't understand it to be thumb activated... sorry!

USASlingshot,

There's nothing shown to grip the pouch, because the illustration was only meant to show the bottom part... the part where the trigger mechanism is.

The part that holds the pouch would be on the very top, and be almost exactly like Joeg's design.

BTW,

I updated the illustration a little so it's hopefully a little more clear as to it's intention.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My idea was to make the top hat go all the way down and use a piece of pipe that slips over the lower part of the hat as the grip. The rotating lock head would be clamped between the top part of the hat and the grip pipe.

The bottom part of the hat would be plugged with a piece of round wood and a screw would hold the pipe, the hat and the plug together.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

that will work. i cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

As I was drawing the top part of the release out to make the cuts into metal... I realised a little bit of a simplified step. The two 1 3/4" steel strips that are hinged and mounted with roller pouch releases only have to be cut at a 45 in the middle from one 3 5/8" longer piece. And the inside of the hinge area can be slightly rounded to aid in speedy fluid hinge opening.










For a stationary, non-turning pouch release system... as in what would be on a slingshot "rifle", the round plunger can be substituted with square steel rod set in at a diagonal to be flush with the 45 degree cuts... and of course you wouldn't use a dock washer as a mounting plate either... something rectangular and smaller would be better.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Joergs. I always go for the kiss method. It is just a lot closer to the way my brain works. -- Tex


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Joerg,

I like your idea very much.

I see a longer draw potential doing it this way:

Hold your arms out as wide as you can.

Your fists are pointed away from each other.

Remember those springs with handles for working out?

OK With your arms as far apart as possible fork in your left hand your trigger finger on your right hand as if you were pointing a handgun to your right..

Both your elbows and your wrists are locked making this the strongest compression position possible.

It may sound unnatural, but I believe it is the ultimate human draw length.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Stu, yes, that is the idea!

Bill Hays, your simplification works, BUT you need precision machinery to make it. As the lever is so short, the slightest play in the mechanism will slightly open the lock in closed condition. 1mm play in the plunger parts will lead to about 8 mm play between the rollers.

And a homemade version will have play, no doubts. Which is no big deal if the arms are long enough.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If any one can make it work, Jörg can.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> If any one can make it work, Jörg can.


Reverse the trigger arms and you gain a little length.

(I wonder whether a wrist rocket extension could be legal on the trigger mechanism and not on the slingshot?)


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The rotating fork arm concept does not allow reversed arms. And also the setup would tend to turn in your hands.

Braces would make this a bit better but the cocking would be harder. I think my design is best the way it is.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The rotating fork arm concept does not allow reversed arms. And also the setup would tend to turn in your hands.
> 
> Braces would make this a bit better but the cocking would be harder. I think my design is best the way it is.
> 
> Jörg


Placing the trigger posts over the center axis would be the most stable least torque location.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Finished it!

Works great. Will post pics and vid later on.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Finished it and tested it with a super long Thera Gold set (7 kg draw weight at 160 cm draw). Pretty fast shooting!

Unfortunately it is raining very hard today so no chrony tests - will maximize that probably tomorrow. Let us see how much power the butterfly style can deliver!

Here it is:





































The video is uploading and will come up shortly.

Jörg


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow !! 
I cant wait to see the results I bet they will be more then impressive.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks really great friend!!!! I look forward to the video as well!!!!


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

That's fantastic! I tried the butterfly method a few times but gave up on it as it put my wrist in a position where there was a high chance of injury with even moderately heavy bands. it looks like this release solves that problem. Now that the butterfly method for increasing draw length has been improved, does this make other draw length extension methods (starships, pulleys etc.) redundant?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, that's an incredible draw length, can't wait to see the speed it produces!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great design as usual!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A design well thought out and simple for what it is.

Hopefully your generosity is noticed and imitated.

Intangibles like generosity are better and more powerful than any great slingshot and design we can imagine or produce. (not that your's or anyone's creations aren't valuable, of course!)

Thanks Joerg.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a frightening sight.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the release, but that slingshot just steals the show! That thing is great looking. The turned handle of different hardwoods is right on.


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Love it.


----------

